# mobile butcher



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone know of a mobile butcher? I am looking for info.

I wonder if it would be something I could do? I am at the VERY beginning of gathering info. 

Links would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I did a google search

http://www.mobileslaughter.com/specs.htm

http://missoulian.com/lifestyles/recreation/article_71717fb0-b912-11de-b73d-001cc4c03286.html

there is a ton of info


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I think that you would be filling a niche market and could do very well for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We looked into it for poultry processing. Biggest set back was carrying enough water from an inspected source to be IL DA certified. The next set back was the price. We were going to charge what the local non-certified processor charged per bird and add on a per-mile fee. Folks didn't want to pay the per-mile fee.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Down here in Queensland Australia mobile butcher which are called Farm Butcher can only kill and process meat which is to be used on the farm were it's being kill on and no meat in any form may be sold or giving away or taken from the farm for any reason, I loved watching those videos of the mobile butchery. what can I say but wow.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I used a mobile butcher. For $50 two men came out and shot our steer, skinned and gutted it, split the carcass in half, and loaded it in our pickup bed for us to take to the meat processor.

In addition to the $50 he took the head, the innards, and the hide. Some of that he resells as bait for coyote hunters and I'm sure he sells the hide somewhere. 

The only tools he used were the gun, knives, a 25" meat saw, and a Sawzall for splitting it in half. And I guess he had some big tubs for carrying the offal home, though we didn't stay to watch that part, we left them to clean up alone.

It was totally worth the $50 for me. In an hour and a half it was done, cleaned up, and we were on our way to the processors. It was important to me to have him killed at home, free of any pain or stress. I was very thankful to find a mobile butcher.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

We used them for our hogs, can't remember the price. Found them in the local phone book. They came out and slaughtered, and then took them in for processing at the butcher shop. We picked up the cut and packaged frozen meat later.


----------

